
Angry Birds for Chrome already hacked - bry
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/05/11/angry-birds-for-chrome-already-hacked-unlocking-all-levels/
======
Aramgutang
This would more accurately be described as a "cheat", rather than a "hack".

------
catshirt
angry birds uses local storage to remember which level you last beat. you can
modify your local storage. move along.

------
listrophy
C:\WINDOWS\winmine.ini

------
geuis
Its not a surprise. Their js is obfuscated to hell and back, but there's
nothing to prevent someone with the patience to completely get a clean copy of
the source of this version of the game

------
etherealG
hack comment used:

"hack", interesting use of the word

